# Rescued--Four Goldens in Mahoning County (Youngstown, OH) Pound



## GoldenGirlsMom (Oct 31, 2010)

I just saw this on Craigslist.

Mahoning County Dog Pound 
Youngstown, OH 

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/OH599.html 

#69 Golden Retriever, Adult Male 
#70 Golden Retriever, Adult Male 
#71 Golden Retriever, Young Female 
#73 Golden Retriever, Young Female 
































If I didn't already have two I would go get them. I hope someone can help them or thier owners come for them.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Please send this info to the closest golden retriever rescue. THANKS


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Bumping up.


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

I sent the information and link to two GR rescues in Ohio. I hope that they can help!

Golden Retrievers in Need Rescue Service (G.R.I.N.)
Golden Retrievers Rescue: Golden Treasures Rescue


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I tried to get a hold of Cindy, have not heard back yet, will let you all know

www.gr-rescue.org


----------



## RachelsGoldens (Jan 23, 2011)

Heidi36oh said:


> I tried to get a hold of Cindy, have not heard back yet, will let you all know
> 
> www.gr-rescue.org


Cindy has stepped down due fo personal reasons. It looks like we did get an email about them. Let us see what we can come up with to help.

Thanks!

Rachel


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

They look a little like labs to me.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I saw it on FB this morning and emailed both rescue groups earlier today. I think someone else on FB has also.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

RachelsGoldens said:


> Cindy has stepped down due fo personal reasons. It looks like we did get an email about them. Let us see what we can come up with to help.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Rachel


Thanks so much, I be willing to help transport or even pull


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

RachelsGoldens said:


> Cindy has stepped down due fo personal reasons. It looks like we did get an email about them. Let us see what we can come up with to help.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Rachel


Just got an e-mail from Cindy Young, she has all the info on the dogs.

Thanks
Claudia


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I know the females got a hold on them according to Cindy, don't know about the 2 boys yet, still trying


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Goldens*

I got an email from Golden Treasures saying the Goldens were pulled yesterday, but not sure if all four were, or which ones.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Heidi36oh-Claudia*

Heidi36oh-Claudia

I emld. Golden Treasures again to see if two dogs were pulled and she replied that all four Goldens were pulled by GRIN.

Wouldn't hurt for you to call and doublecheck.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Heidi36oh-Claudia
> 
> I emld. Golden Treasures again to see if two dogs were pulled and she replied that all four Goldens were pulled by GRIN.
> 
> Wouldn't hurt for you to call and doublecheck.


Will do Karen


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Claudia*

Claudia

Thanks, it always is best to be on safe side and check.

Golden Treasures sent me an email that they rescued them, but not sure if they rescued 2 or 4.

Please let us know when you find out!!


----------

